# MEDINAI PIC



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Ok, I thought they sold me a medinai but but now I am not sure. It could be a rhom.. If it is a rhom ,do u guys know what color this fish gets when he is an adult... here are the better pics of him and the first pic is a MEDINAI pic I found in the net... Rest of the pics are the fish I have. And yes he is in his own tank.

Here are some of his behaviours..

He stays in one spot... leanes to the left... not skiddish at all.... Took him a while to eat (4 days)

His eyes are orangy yellowy, not like the reds


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

ya u need another a better pic


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't see nothing....


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

uhh not to be mean, but that may be the single worst pic that i have ever seen.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

You are so mean. My flash isnt working, better ones coming shortly.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i think its a sanchezi.. it has a lot of red on his throat...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I can't see anything.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> He was swimming with my natts in da same tank but now he is in his own.


On his own in a seperate tank (I hope), or swimming on his own in the same tank still?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

official request for a better picture.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Brendan said:


> ya u need another a better pic
> [snapback]856624[/snapback]​


Is that you in your picture Brendan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

From the picture it is impossible to say what it is. Rhoms can have red on their gill plates as well, so don't rule it out because of that. probably an altipinis, IMO. i'll move this to the piranha ID section, please get some better shots.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

.j


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

necroxeon Posted Today, 02:03 PM 
Here are some better pics of him. ......_Edited by hastatus_ 


> If you call that better.......well, not much I do to convince you those photos won't do.
> 
> Also please lower your caps.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i can 'see' from the blurry pics your fish eyes are red.If so then it is *NOT* a Medinai..........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are the worst pics ever


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

are those pictures of him in a bag?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, are you using a disposable kodak camera?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> As i can 'see' from the blurry pics your fish eyes are red.If so then it is *NOT* a Medinai..........
> [snapback]857270[/snapback]​


Yeah... What color are the eyes?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

post some better pics, please. then it will be *a lot* easier for people to help you in identifying your piranha,

it is nest to impossible to tell anything from the pics you posted & the 'better' pics certainly arent any better....not to be a dick









just try getting some pics that are in focus and you should be good to go :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Move your camera back, it can not focus from that distance


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

ya its me in that pic mary why


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

Removed for not having anything constructive to write.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People please, if you got nothing useful to post here, don't post at all - this is not the Lounge, this is one of the Science Forums.
So no need to repeat for the gazzilionth time that the pics are blurry or useless - we all have eyes...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If not Medinai my best guess would be Sanchezi. Impossible to tell withot clear flank shot.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Indeed this is my science forum. Keep it within the topic of discussion or your post will be removed or edited out.


----------

